# Problem mit Verbindung zu externer MySQL Datenbank



## Neili (16. Jun 2007)

Folgende Fehler kommt beim Start des Programms wenn das Connection Objekt geladen wird!

Ich hoffe ihr wisst weiter danke!


```
java.sql.SQLException: Access denied for user 'web89'@'M3795P012.adsl.highway.telekom.at' (using password: YES)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:946)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:2870)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:812)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.secureAuth411(MysqlIO.java:3269)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.doHandshake(MysqlIO.java:1182)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2670)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1531)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:582)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:185)
Verbindungsaufbau ist fehlgeschlagen
        at mysqlconnection.DatabaseUtil.makeMySQLConnection(DatabaseUtil.java:43)
        at mysqlconnection.Main.main(Main.java:30)
```


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2007)

benutzer/passwort ist halt nicht richtig für den server ... steht doch da!


----------



## Neili (16. Jun 2007)

es ist aber richtig!

lg


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2007)

die datenbank is da aber anderer meinung. aber wenn du dennoch standhaft bleibst wende dich an den mysql-support ...


----------



## Neili (16. Jun 2007)

habe mich gerade mit phpmyadmin am server eingeloggt die passwörter vom java programm mit phpmyadmin stimmen korrekt überein

das problem muss hier legen
web89'@'M3795P012.adsl.highway.telekom.at

das ist gar nicht der pfad der datenbank ich habe eine ip-addresse eingegeben und das kommt
web89'@'M3795P012.adsl.highway.telekom.at

?


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2007)

naund? der reverseeintrag von 88.117.122.76 is nunmal M3795P012.adsl.highway.telekom.at.

und wenn du dich mit phpmyadmin einloggen kannst heißt das nicht dass du das auch von außerhalb kannst. schau in der benutzer-tabelle  nach  von welchem host der login erlaubt ist. wenn da localhost drin steht isses klar dass es nicht geht. da sollte % oder deine ip drin stehn.


----------



## Neili (16. Jun 2007)

danke für deine schnellen antworten
unter ip habe ich folgendes eingegeben beim programm:
83.142.86.130

welchen eintrag meinst du in der user_previlieges tabelle?

danke


----------



## HoaX (17. Jun 2007)

is lange her dass ich es mit ner mysql zu tun hatte, und jetz extra eine zu installieren? neee. aber schau dir doch einfach mal den GRANT-Befehlt an ...


----------



## Neili (17. Jun 2007)

danke hoax es war das problem mit dem externen zugriff das dieser nicht erlaubt war!

funktioniert jetzt 

noch eine abschließende frage:
Hat jede mysql datenbank eine datenbank information_schema?

danke


----------

